# Gifhorner MTB Trainingsrunde



## toschi (19. März 2007)

*Gifhorner MTB Trainingsrunde*​ 

Jeden Dienstag ab 03.04.07 treffen wir uns um 17.30 Uhr am ​ 
Parkplatz 
Wolfsburger Straße / Isenbuettler Weg ​ 





​ 
zur gemeinsamen Trainingsrunde mit dem MTB, wer Lust und Interesse hat hier mitzufahren ist herzlich eingeladen. Mitfahren kann jeder der ein geländegängiges Bike besitzt, egal welchen Alters, Helm ist selbstverständlich. 
Die Route beinhaltet ca. 30% Singletrails und 65% Waldwege, kurze Streckenabschnitte müssen auf der Straße gefahren werden, 
Gesamtlänge ist ca. 35 km und es wird ca. 2 Stunden gefahren 
(ggf. Licht mitbringen). ​[/CENTER]


----------



## toschi (19. März 2007)

Diese und nächste Woche, also 20. & 27.03. treffen wir uns um 17.00 Uhr.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Platzhalter (6. April 2007)

Bin zum 1. Mal die Gifhorner Dienstagsrunde mitgefahren. Es kam richtig viel Nass von oben, es war arschkalt, aber trotzdem, wir haben durchgehalten  
Die Strecke: sehr abwechslungsreich, vielfältig, sehr empfehlenwert, von allem was dabei.  Noch schöner wirds allerdings, wenn man die Runde gemütlich bei kühler Erfrischung im Biergarten ausklingen lassen kann. 
Auch wenn ich aus der Ferne anreisen muß, es lohnt sich allemal und ich fahr wieder mit.

Grüsse an alle Mitfahrer


----------



## toschi (8. Mai 2007)

Ticker!
Sollte es heut abend Dauerregnen fällt der Termin aus! (08.05.2007)


----------



## toschi (11. Mai 2007)

Nachdem wir Mittwoch bei der Wochenendplanung den Sonntag als Harztag festgelegt haben steht jetzt ein Termin im *LMB*, Eintragungen sind willkommen.


----------



## toschi (14. Mai 2007)

Kurzer Post zum Harztag
Sonntag früh 9.00 Uhr Bad Harzburg, sonnig, 16°C, draussen gefrühstückt.
Mittags Königskrug/Achterman, leichter Nieselregen, 14°C, "kurze" Regenbekleidung drüber.
Nachmittags Rabenklippen, bewölkt, teil sonnig, 16°C, draussen Kaffepause mit warmem Apfelstudel und Vanilleeis .

In allem ein super Tag mit rutschigen kniffeligen Trails (Achtermann, Kaiser- Märchen- und Pionierweg), süffiger tricky Downhill am Eckersprung und fetten festen Schotterabfahrten über den Burgberg/Bad Harzburg, 66km/1400Hömes.

Wieder ein gelungener Harztag .

und das noch mit RR und XXLight


----------



## toschi (25. Mai 2007)

Termin zur *Pfingstmontagstour* ist eingestellt, wer mit will bitte eintragen zwegs Fahrgemeinschaftsbildung .


----------



## Grußendorf (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Matthias

Dann Poste ich es hier auch nochmal !
---------------------------------------------------------------
Hallöchen an alle Dienstags-Fahrer

Ich habe mit dem Matthias (toschi) schon geschrieben, wenn ich mein Rad bis Dienstag hin bekomme würde ich sehr gerne an eurem Ausritt teilnehmen.
Da er mir sagte das er noch nicht weis ob er am nächsten Dienstag dabei ist, schreibe ich mal an euch alle. Damit ihr auch wisst das da ein neuer im anmarsch ist  
Ich hoffe meine Kondition reicht für eure Runde aus, da ich sehr lange Zeit ausgesetzt hatte und erst seit kurzem wieder angefangen habe zu radeln, aber bis jetzt nur Rennrad.

So nun wünsche ich euch bis dahin noch eine schöne Zeit und ich hoffe das wir uns am Dienstag treffen werden.


Viele Grüße sendet der Roland


----------



## toschi (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Roland, mal sehen ob Du hier richtig bist ...


----------



## Grußendorf (21. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen

Dann will ich mal den Tread nach oben bringen

Am letzten Dienstag war ich das erstemal Teilnehmer der geselligen Runde in Gifhorn, bei schönstem Wetter.
Kann ich nur jedem weiter empfehlen, super nette Leute und das gesellige Hinterher war auch ganz prima, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.

Nochmals danke an die Mitfahrer, dass sie so geduldig mit meiner quitschenden Bremse waren. Werde ganz stark versuchen es zum nächsten mal abzustellen.

Wenn es mir möglich ist werde ich in Zukunft jeden Dienstag mit strampeln und hoffe es finden sich noch mehr MTBler aus der Region.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen eine schöne Zeit.
Gruß Roland


----------



## Krankerpfleger (21. Juni 2007)

Servus, 

schön so etwas zu hören. Radeln macht ja in geselliger Runde auch mehr Spaß. Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Werde am Sonntag auch ne Runde fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat...

MfG Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Holger

Ich weis nicht ob ich mein Rad bis Sonntag hin bekomme, quitsch frei.
Aber fals doch, hast du schon eine Uhrzeit? Startpunkt wäre dann der selbe?

Aber Dienstag auf jedenfall!


Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Krankerpfleger (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Roland,
habe gerade mal bei den Wolfsburgen gelesen, und habe festgestellt das du dich um 14.30 Uhr "angemeldet" hast, bei denen mitzufahren. Lust hätte ich auch, dann lass uns doch um 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Wolfsburgerstraße treffen und dann gemeinsam nach Wob zum VW Bad radeln. Um dann ne schöne Runde mit den Wolfsburgern zu drehen.

Wer mit möchte ist natürlich herzlich willkommen.

MfG Holger


----------



## Grußendorf (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Holger

Das ist nicht ganz richtig, ich habe mich nicht bei den Wolfsburgern angemldet sondern nur gefragt ob am So. etwas bei denen startet.

Aber soweit ich weis hat nur einer geantwortet, das er die nächsten 4 WE. nicht kann. Aber mehr kam noch nicht.

Aber leider muss ich dir für morgen absagen, hatte angefangen hinten eine neue Bremse zu montieren und musste gerade feststellen das ich garkeine passenden Schneidringe für den Schlauch habe und der Nuppsi der in den Schlauch kommt scheint auch einen anderen inner Durchmesser zu haben.
Muss ich mir nun erstmal am Montag besorgen.
Das ist das tolle das es für jedes neue Modell immer neue Ersatzteile gibt, aber ich kann ja schonmal heil froh sein das ich wenigstens einen passenden Adapter zum entlüften habe und die nicht auch noch da etwas neues erfunden haben.

Aber ich denke, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert sehen wir uns auf jedenfall am Dienstag.

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber wie geschrieben habe ich es auch erst gerade festgestellt.

Dann wünsche ich dir morgen einen schönen Ausritt und hoffe du hast schönes Wetter, 

Viele Grüße 
Roland


----------



## Grußendorf (26. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich bin ja gespannt was das Wetter heute zur Dienstags-Runde sagt.
Wird denn noch jemand erscheinen?


Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## toschi (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn es nicht aus Kübeln giesst werde ich fahren, stelle jetzt noch einen Termin ein.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo, sind Mädels in Eurer Runde auch willkommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Natsch (26. Juni 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Wenn es wie aus Kübeln giesst werde ich fahren,[


----------



## Natsch (26. Juni 2007)

ich fahre nun los zum treffpunkt, bis gliech


----------



## Krankerpfleger (26. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo, sind Mädels in Eurer Runde auch willkommen ?



Mir fällt gerade kein Grund ein warum Mädels nicht mitfahren dürften. Vielleicht kennt jemand ein. Wenn nicht, sind Mädels natürlich genauso herzlich willkommen wie Jungs.

MfG Holger


----------



## Natsch (26. Juni 2007)

nach mehrern kübeln von oben bin ich pitschinass wieder umgedreht


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2007)

oki, dann bin ich (leider erst  ) in zwei Wochen auch dabei. Bis dann


----------



## Grußendorf (28. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen

Ich hoffe ihr esst bis nächste Woche alle schön brav euer Essen auf, damit auch mal wieder die Sonne scheint.
Ich finde für Juni haben wir zur Zeit echt sch.... Wetter!

Nun denn im voller Erwartung auf besseres Wetter verbleibe ich mit besten Grüßen.

Roland


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2007)

Morgen starten wir zu einer Harzrunde, zentraler Treffpunkt zur Fahrt in den Harz (KFZ) ist Voets in BS an der A395 um 8.15 Uhr. Ziel wird kurzfristig entschieden, wer will kann am Startort mitkommen zum Frühstück.


----------



## Natsch (29. Juni 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> wer will kann am Startort mitkommen zum Frühstück.


ich hätte lust zu einer harztour aber hääää was machen den die andern in der zwischen Zeit wenn ihr frühstückt?


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2007)

Däumchen drehen, dummes Zeug quatschen, Kaffee trinken oder im Regen stehen  , jeder wie er will.


----------



## Natsch (29. Juni 2007)

aber warum nicht vor der tour zu hause essen hat man doch mehr zeit im harz zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> ...jeder wie er will.


.


----------



## Grußendorf (29. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen Zusammen

Harztour hört sich sehr gut an, aber leider hat der Junge morgen ein Tunier in Hannover und ich bin der Fahrer. 
Frühstück wäre auch voll ok, ein bisschen Geselliges vorweg ist doch prima.

Na dann wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und schönes Wetter!

Viele Grüße Roland


P.S. Meines wissens soll aber das Wetter am Sonntag schöner sein.


----------



## Natsch (29. Juni 2007)

ist das bei euch normal das welche essen und die anderen auf die warten müssen?   zusammenhocken ist nach der tour viel lustiger


----------



## toschi (29. Juni 2007)

wer sind die anderen?


----------



## Natsch (1. Juli 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> wer will kann am Startort mitkommen zum Frühstück.



Das hörte sich nach nach mehreren an


----------



## Tourenfahrer (2. Juli 2007)

Natsch schrieb:


> Das hörte sich nach nach mehreren an





Als pausierendes Mitglied, welches grad Lust hat, mal wieder was zu schreiben:  

Man kann sich auf ein Bike setzen und alles geben, was einen gewissen Trainingseffekt aber grosse Anstrengungen mit sich bringt oder man fährt mit netten Leuten zum biken in den Harz und macht sich einen schönen langen Tag an der frischen Luft. Auch das bringt einem im Normalo- Niveau fahrenden Radler ausreichenden Trainingseffekt zum Preis von angemessenen Anstrengungen. 
Jeder, der in dieser (Zitat von Dir) komischen Truppe mitfährt, macht sich schon an seinem Arbeitsplatz alle genug......"nur" Radfahren ist manchmal eben nicht alles.
Hiermit oute ich mich auch als Jemand, der es sehr gut findet, bei technischen Problemen immer Hilfe erwarten zu können. In so manch einer Truppe ist man gemeinsam einsam. Ne ne, lieber ein bischen unsportlicher, dafür vernünftig....



Gruss Dirk


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. Juli 2007)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:


> Als pausierendes Mitglied, welches grad Lust hat, mal wieder was zu schreiben:
> 
> Man kann sich auf ein Bike setzen und alles geben, was einen gewissen Trainingseffekt aber grosse Anstrengungen mit sich bringt oder man fährt mit netten Leuten zum biken in den Harz und macht sich einen schönen langen Tag an der frischen Luft. Auch das bringt einem im Normalo- Niveau fahrenden Radler ausreichenden Trainingseffekt zum Preis von angemessenen Anstrengungen.
> Jeder, der in dieser (Zitat von Dir) komischen Truppe mitfährt, macht sich schon an seinem Arbeitsplatz alle genug......"nur" Radfahren ist manchmal eben nicht alles.
> ...



Liebe Natsch,
Nimm das bitte nicht allzu ernst. Tourenfahrers Hormonhaushalt ist sicher noch etwas aufgeblasen von des Tages Müh, schliesslich ist er der einzige Mensch in der Region, der arbeiten muss.
Normalerweise gehört er ja zu denjenigen, die angestachelt von unüberlegten Ehrgeiz, sich bei einer ganz normalen Provinz *R*ad*T*ouren*F*ahrt schon auf den ersten 30 von 115 Km blau fahren, um dann kleinlaut bei Km 70 das Elend zu beenden. 

Entschuldigend macht er natürlich andere dafür verantwortlich, u. a. seinen geringen  Körperfettgehalt  " _Ich bin so dünn und trage einen hässlichen Badeanzug_". 
Und natürlich die bösen, immer so unvernünftig viel Trainierenden mit ihrer vollkommen unatürlichen Fitness. 
Also die perfekte moralisch gesellschaftliche Instanz, um uns zurückbebliebenen,* lieber biken* als Däumchen drehenden, dummes Zeug quatschenden, Kaffee trinkenden oder im Regen  stehenden Bikern, die Amtliche Vernunft des Beisammenseins zu erklären.

Gute Nacht, Luschen


----------



## Simmel (2. Juli 2007)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:


> ...lieber ein bischen unsportlicher, dafür vernünftig....
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Dirk




wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es Tourenfahrer, der zu einer Gemeinschafts-Leistungsdiagnostik aufgerufen hatte. Wahrscheinlich wollte er seinen unsportlichen Zustand bestätigt wissen. Es lohnt sich auch mal einen Blick unter seinen Benutzernamen  zu werfen 

Weiter so


----------



## Natsch (3. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (3. Juli 2007)

***********


----------



## Grußendorf (3. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen

Entschuldigung wenn ich mich in diese wichtige Diskussion einmische, aber worum geht es denn hier eigendlich?
Hat euer geschreibe einen Sinn oder nur so aus langeweile?

Nur eine kurze Antwort bitte, ob ich Zukunft hier weiter lesen kann weil jemand Informationen für alle hat oder ob ich mir das lesen hier schenken kann.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> ....oder ob ich mir das lesen hier schenken kann.



Ich versuch mich mal an ner allg. Info: 

Wenn es nur um das Lesen geht, dann wohl nicht!


----------



## toschi (3. Juli 2007)

@Roland
Leider haben die Dumpfbacken aus Braunschweig in ihrem Thread niemanden mehr zum spielen, deshalb tummeln sie sich jetzt hier. In wie fern Du Dich von deren Posts vom mitlesen abbringen lässt musst Du selbst entscheiden.
Weder der Isotonenverseuchte Seniorenrennfahrer noch der frontlastige Gelegenheitsbiker habe es jemals bis Gifhorn geschafft, lediglich der Trittbrettfahrer mit Carbonfeile hat mal spioniert, der weis aber nicht so recht wo er hingehört.  

Die Mehrzahl der Biker und derer die hier mitlesenden kommt es auf das Biken an und legen ein soziales und freundliches Verhalten an den Tag, das wurde mir schon mehrfach bestätigt. Ich hoffe das sich das Wetter heute noch bis in den Abend hält und wir unsere Runde fahren können. Wenn Deine Bremse wieder in Ordnung ist dann komm doch einfach vorbei. 

Aber eins solltest Du tatsächlich vermeiden, mit "Hallöchen" möchte hier sicher niemand begrüsst werden, wir sind hier schließlich kein Schwuckenklub.

Und was jetzt kommt kannst Du einfach ignorieren


----------



## Natsch (3. Juli 2007)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:


> Als pausierendes Mitglied, welches grad Lust hat, mal wieder was zu schreiben:
> 
> Man kann sich auf ein Bike setzen und alles geben, was einen gewissen Trainingseffekt aber grosse Anstrengungen mit sich bringt oder man fährt mit netten Leuten zum biken in den Harz und macht sich einen schönen langen Tag an der frischen Luft. Auch das bringt einem im Normalo- Niveau fahrenden Radler ausreichenden Trainingseffekt zum Preis von angemessenen Anstrengungen.
> Jeder, der in dieser (Zitat von Dir) komischen Truppe mitfährt, macht sich schon an seinem Arbeitsplatz alle genug......"nur" Radfahren ist manchmal eben nicht alles.
> ...



lieber dirk,

ich suche nette leute mit dennen ich zum biken unter andrem auch im harz fahren kann. 
mehr oder weniger war das der grund wegen dem ich mich im forum angemeldet habe.
was ist dran sportlicher wenn ich nicht erst im harz frühstücke will und warum ist sport unvernünftig und warum sind unsportliche netter und warum sollte ich kein schönen langen tag haben?


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen liebe Freunde der gepflegten Gifhorner Tränenrunde,

da zeigt der Oberschnorrer aus Kanale Schande langsam mal sein wahres Gesicht. 
Ich warte aber trotzdem erst mal ab was Simmel und sein *nicht *auseinanderfallender Bakalitbomber dazu sagen.

MFS MinisteriumFürSeesicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (3. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Entschuldigung wenn ich mich in diese wichtige Diskussion einmische, aber worum geht es denn hier eigendlich?
> Hat euer geschreibe einen Sinn oder nur so aus langeweile?
> ...


----------



## Simmel (3. Juli 2007)

Jetzt bringst Du mich aber in Berängnis, ich stehe doch zwischen den Fronten


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich der Frage anschliessen.
> 
> 
> MfG Holger





Tourenfahrer schrieb:


> Als pausierendes Mitglied, welches grad Lust hat, mal wieder was zu schreiben:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Ich vermute mal Langeweile, vielleicht auch ein Auftragspost?


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Du meinst ne von langer Hand geplante Verschwörung?


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Du meinst ne von langer Hand geplante Verschwörung?



Eher von langer Matte.

Jetzt muss aber einer was nettes sagen, schliesslich sind wir hier im Schleimthread.


----------



## Krankerpfleger (3. Juli 2007)

Noch eine Bemerkung dazu, wenn ich Langweile hätte würde ich im Braunscheiger Forum lesen. 

Ich appeliere jetzt an alle denen es ums biken geht. Wir schreiben hier weiter, und ignorieren die Kommentare derer die alles und jeden schei*e finden die nicht so sind wie sie.

MfG Holger


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Jep, durchhalten!


----------



## Simmel (3. Juli 2007)

Bitte, bitte aufhören, ***Tränen lach*** ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Kranker Pfleger schrieb:


> Nch eine Bemerkung dazu, wenn ich Langweile hätte würde in im Braunscheiger Forum lesen.
> 
> Ich appeliere jetzt an alle denen es ums biken geht. Wir schreiben hier weiter, und ignorieren die Kommentare derer die alles und jeden ******* finden die nicht so sind wie sie.
> 
> MfG Holger



Alle, die sich mir gegenüber aggressiv als gute Christen geoutet haben, stellten sich im Nachhinein als HEUCHLER dar.

Deine (eure) Gutmensch Attitüde ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Auf das Mobbing eures Häuptlings "Ich kenne die besten Teile und habe die meiste Ahnung" gibt es eben die passende Antwort.


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Simmel schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte aufhören, ***Tränen lach*** ich kann nicht mehr.



Eine (TRÄNEN)Runde geht noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Ich appeliere jetzt an alle denen es ums biken geht. Wir schreiben hier weiter, und ignorieren die Kommentare derer die alles und jeden schei*e finden die nicht so sind wie sie.
> 
> MfG Holger



Ich muss Simmel beipflichten, der Inhalt dieses Beitrages ist schon schwer preisverdächtig! 

Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Ich appeliere jetzt an alle denen es ums biken geht. Wir schreiben hier weiter, und ignorieren die Kommentare derer die alles und jeden schei*e finden die nicht so sind wie sie.
> 
> MfG Holger



Endlich mal ein Mutiger der die Wahrheit beim Namen nennt!   

Da es Dir wie uns um das Biken geht, bist Du hiermit herzlich zur heutigen RennRadDienstagsrunde um 18:00 am Bonker eingeladen.
Ich nehme das den anderen gegenüber auf meine Kappe. 

@SIMMEL
Ich wette um einen Kasten  Ducksteiner dass er seine Unsportlichkeit wiederentdeckt und nicht erscheint. 

edit


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2007)

Hi, alle zusammen, ich hatte ja letztens schon erwähnt dass ich nächste woche ( 1. mal ) mitfahren werde. etwas verwirrt bin ich schon wenn ich sowas lese wie momentan, aber ich denke - ihr seid schon o.k und habt korrekte ansichten. dann fette grüße aus, zwischen braunschweig und gifhorn und  janz doll von weit wech


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. Juli 2007)

Nur als Appetitanreger, kleiner Bericht von letztem Sonntag:

[quote Unbenannt ]
Bin zum 1. Mal die Sonntagsrunde von Simmel mitgefahren. Es kam richtig viel Sonne von oben, es war ziehmlich warm, aber trotzdem, wir haben durchgehalten 
Die Strecke: sehr abwechslungsreich, vielfältig, sehr empfehlenwert, von allem was dabei.    Noch schöner wirds allerdings, wenn man die Runde gemütlich bei kühler Erfrischung im Biergarten ausklingen lassen kann.
Auch wenn ich aus der Ferne anreisen muß, es lohnt sich allemal und ich fahr wieder mit. 

Grüsse an alle Mitfahrer

[/quote Umbenannt]

Ich hoffe ihr kommt auch alle mal vorbei. Wir sind sehr gesellig.


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Das Original ist aber wirklich ein mehr als offensichtlicher Werbebeitrag aus dem dortigen Propagandaministerium gewesen! *würg*


----------



## Grußendorf (3. Juli 2007)

HALLO MATTHIAS

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, du bist bis jetzt der einzigste den das "Hallöchen" bis jetzt gestört hat, aber gut ich bin ja lernfähig, wenn das jemand nicht möchte werde ich das vermeiden, habe ich keinen klemmer mit.

Aber eine Frage habe ich trotzdem was bedeutet das, "Schwuckeklub" den Begriff kenne ich nicht. Habe ich wirklich noch nie gehört.

So nun aber genug von meiner Seite, werde mir sehr viel Mühe geben in Zukunft merkwürdige Posts mit nichts sagende Nachrichten von Leuten die ja wohl anscheinend nichts in dem Gifhorn Thread zu suchen haben, zu ignorieren. Nur leider weis ich noch nicht ganz genau wer, wer ist. Aber das werde ich schon raus finden.

Nun denn, hoffen wir auf einiger maßen schönes Wetter.


Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Edith L. (3. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> Nur leider weis ich noch nicht ganz genau wer, wer ist. Aber das werde ich schon raus finden.
> Viele Grüße
> Roland



Keine Bange, der toschi wird Dich schon in seinem Sinne entsprechend infiltrieren!

Die Maske hat er sich oben schon fast selbst vom Gesicht gerissen!


----------



## Grußendorf (3. Juli 2007)

HALLO

Bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen, bei mir hier Regnet es nicht schlecht.
Das mit der Tour heute schenke ich mir, bei diesem Sch... Wetter habe ich echt kein Bock aufs Biken. 
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, bin halt ein schön Wetter- Biker oder so. 

Allen die trotzdem fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß !

Viele Grüße
Roland

P.S. Werde mich wohl auf mein Ergometer schwingen und einen Film schauen.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (4. Juli 2007)

Natsch schrieb:


> lieber dirk,
> 
> ich suche nette leute mit dennen ich zum biken unter andrem auch im harz fahren kann.
> mehr oder weniger war das der grund wegen dem ich mich im forum angemeldet habe.
> was ist dran sportlicher wenn ich nicht erst im harz frühstücke will und warum ist sport unvernünftig und warum sind unsportliche netter und warum sollte ich kein schönen langen tag haben?





Wie Du mitbekommen hast, hat jede Aussage so seine Geschichte....

Die Truppe, die seinerzeit in den Harz gefahren ist, hat es meistens so gehalten: erst frühstücken, dann fahren, danach nochmal irgendwo einkehren....wer nicht frühstücken möchte, kommt halt zwei Stunden später zu einem Treffpunkt, der per SMS durchgefunkt wird..... ob Du in so eine Truppe passt oder nicht, musst Du halt für Dich entscheiden....

Meine Meinung darf nicht als Massstab gelten.. wenn ich sage, dass es mir genügt, eine Tagestour mit Pausen zu machen, ist der Schluss, ich halte Sport allgemein für unvernünftig schlicht erstaunlich....und Nette sind auch nicht sportlicher oder unsportlicher.... hmmmm

Überhaupt ist es erstaunlich, was hier oft unnötigerweise abgeht... Letzlich sollte der persönliche Eindruck und sonst nix zählen.... 



Gruss Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (4. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> ...Das mit der Tour heute schenke ich mir, bei diesem Sch... Wetter ...


War die richtige Entscheidung, wir sind zwar gefahren aber das einzig gute daran war das der Dreck nach dem langen Vorwaschgang leicht vom Bike zu spühlen ging, ansonsten hast Du nix verpasst.


----------



## Grußendorf (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Na dann ist ja gut, aber Respekt an euch bei dem Sch... Wetter die Motivation zu haben an den Start zu gehen.
Wenn ich unterwegens bin und es fängt an zu regnen dann ist es mir auch egal, dann wir die Tour zu Ende gefahren. 
Aber bei Dauerregen schon zu starten da habe ich dann keinen Nerv zu.

Wenn dieses Wetter den ganzen Sommer anhält an dann prost  

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## MasterP (4. Juli 2007)

ich fand die runde irgendwie richtig lustig


----------



## Platzhalter (4. Juli 2007)

Natürlich hast du was verpasst... 
und aufgepasst: jetzt kommt brechreizverursachende WERBUNG!   

Bin zum x. Mal die Gifhorner Dienstagsrunde mitgefahren. Es kam richtig viel Nass von oben, es war dieses Mal nicht arschkalt.
Die Strecke: immernoch sehr abwechslungsreich, immernoch vielfältig, immernoch sehr empfehlenwert, von allem was dabei. Vor allem richtig nette Mitfahrer.   Noch schöner wirds allerdings, wenn man die Runde gemütlich bei kühler Erfrischung im Biergarten ausklingen lassen kann.
Auch wenn ich aus der Ferne anreisen muß, es lohnt sich allemal und ich fahr wieder mit. Jepp

Grüsse an alle Mitfahrer  

Und ich hoffe auf baldige weibliche Unterstützung von nicht gefakten Profilen.

U.


----------



## Grußendorf (4. Juli 2007)

Hi

Ja Ja ich weis, ich bin halt ne Sissi!  
Wie gesagt schön Wetter Biker halt, ich stehe dazu ... ach ne ich sitze eben gerade.
Aber vieleicht ist Petrus ja nächstes mal mit mir!  

Schönen Abend noch!   


Gruß Roland


----------



## toschi (4. Juli 2007)

MasterP schrieb:


> ich fand die runde irgendwie richtig lustig


Wegen Deinem Bauchklatscher auf der Holzbrücke? 
Das haben wir alle schon durch, jetzt weist Du bescheid .

@Roland
immer schön aufessen, dann klappts auch mit der Teilnahme am nächsten Dienstag .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (5. Juli 2007)

Platzhalter schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du was verpasst...
> und aufgepasst: jetzt kommt brechreizverursachende WERBUNG!
> 
> Bin zum x. Mal die Gifhorner Dienstagsrunde mitgefahren. Es kam richtig viel Nass von oben, es war dieses Mal nicht arschkalt.
> ...



 Biste etwa wieder mit dem Häuptling zusammen?


----------



## feeelix (9. Juli 2007)

> Leider haben die Dumpfbacken aus Braunschweig in ihrem Thread niemanden mehr zum spielen, deshalb tummeln sie sich jetzt hier. In wie fern Du Dich von deren Posts vom mitlesen abbringen lässt musst Du selbst entscheiden.





> ... Überhaupt ist es erstaunlich, was hier oft unnötigerweise abgeht...


*An alle (außer die Dumpfbacken): Drei habe ich seit einiger Zeit auf der Ingnorierliste, das bringt mir aber auch nicht den Spaß zurück, den ich hier früher hatte.

Kennt Ihr den Button, um Regelverstöße zu melden?

Es ist der hier, der in jedem Beitrag zu finden ist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und hier sind die Regeln zu finden:
Verhaltensregeln
Moderationsregeln

Hier nur mal die ersten Absätze aus den Verhaltensregeln:



			
				Verhaltensregeln schrieb:
			
		


			Lieber User,

wenn viele Menschen miteinander kommunizieren, müssen einige Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden. Das gilt auch für die Diskussionsforen auf mtb-news.de. Wenn sich alle an diese Regeln halten, steht einer lebhaften, interessanten Auseinandersetzung nichts im Wege:

Neulinge begrüßen
Wenn neue Benutzer im Forum ankommen, begrüße sie in unserer wachsenden Community. Hilf neuen Mitgliedern sich auf MTB-News.de zurechtzufinden und ermögliche ihnen einen guten Start bei uns!

Keine Angriffe!
Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll - ohne Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, Boykottaufrufe, Verleumdungen usw.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Noch Fragen?

Mein Vorschlag: Wer ständig nervt, bei dem muss man sich einfach mal die Mühe machen, da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 draufzuklicken. VIELLEICHT hilft's. Man ist keine Petze. Die Moderatoren sind im allgemeinen dankbar über Hilfe, sie können ja nicht selbst jeden Beitrag lesen.*

Dass die jetzt schon auf Reisen ins Umland gehen ließ mich dies jetzt loslassen.

Gruß

Felix


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Juli 2007)

feeelix schrieb:


> Man*n* ist keine Petze. Ich schon.
> 
> Felix



Es findet sich immer ein (immer noch leerer) Trottel der die sich glättenden Wellen wieder aufpeitscht. 

_Ärgerst Dich wohl, dass ich DEIN ehemaliges  RR mit unverschämt guten Gewinn verkauft habe._ 

.....ach mist...ich vergas, Du kannst mich ja nicht lesen.  Schade.


----------



## Grußendorf (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

An alle die gestern leider nicht mitfahren konnten , ich muss euch leider sagen das wir super schönes Wetter hatten.  Nach anfänglich getrübtem Himmel kam nach kurzer Zeit die Sonne raus und es war super schön. 
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es für mich recht anstrengend war, aber so soll es ja auch sein. Training halt !!!

Mit einem abschließenden Weizen im Biergarten und einem netten Plausch, war das ein sehr gelungener Dienstag- Spätnachmittag. 


Eine erfolgreiche Woche wünsche ich euch noch!

Gruß Roland


----------



## feeelix (11. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> An alle die gestern leider nicht mitfahren konnten , ich muss euch leider sagen das wir super schönes Wetter hatten.  Nach anfänglich getrübtem Himmel kam nach kurzer Zeit die Sonne raus und es war super schön.
> Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es für mich recht anstrengend war, aber so soll es ja auch sein. Training halt !!!
> ...


Vielleicht sollte ich mal nach GF kommen. 

Felix


----------



## Simmel (11. Juli 2007)

Wir mögen ja manchmal etwas bösartig rüberkommen, aber das wollten wir Euch Gifhornern nun auch nicht antun.


----------



## toschi (11. Juli 2007)

Grußendorf schrieb:


> .-..war das ein sehr gelungener Dienstag- Spätnachmittag. ...


So soll das sein, leider war zu meiner Startzeit um 17.00 Uhr hier vor Ort Weltuntergangsstimmung mit Hagel, Blitz und Donner, die schöne MMS von Holger hat natürlich neidisch gemacht aber half dann doch nicht.
Nächste Woche klappts bestimmt  .

Am 28./29.07. steht die nächste Harztrailsurftour an, Termin merken!
Startpunkt Bad Harzburg oder Ilsenburg.


----------



## Grußendorf (11. Juli 2007)

Hi

Ich hoffe das es bei mir nächsten Dienstag klappt, bin dann ohne Auto, und bis zum Startpunkt sind dann doch einige Kilometer.
Aber vieleicht werde ich gebracht und zurück fahre ich dann mit dem Rad.

In den Harz kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, ohne Auto und dann ist an diesem WE. Party bei uns zuhause.

Aber wie gesagt werde versuchen nächsten Di. dabei zu sein, möchte ja auch das lecker Klön-Schnack-Bierchen hinterher nicht verpassen.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## toschi (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Biker/innen,
vom 01. - 08. September gehts zur Bike Experience ins Montafon, wer Interesse hat sollte hier mal weiterlesen...


----------



## Krankerpfleger (22. Juli 2007)

Der Roland hatte gestern Geburtstag, und ich habe es verpennt . Deswegen leider mit einem Tag Verspätung:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
zum Geburtstag lieber Roland auf das wir noch viele Kilometer zusammen machen! 


 

Sendet Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grußendorf (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Holger

Vielen herzlichen Dank !!! 
Da bin ich aber überrascht!! das, dass jemandem aufgefallen ist, löst riesige Begeisterung bei mir aus    

Ich hoffe das es mir morgen besser geht und ich mitfahren kann.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !!!


Viele Grüße von dem alten Sack, Roland


----------



## toschi (1. August 2007)

Achtung Harztour am Samstag, 04.08.

Geplant ist ein Tour um 50km und 1000hm, Treffen je nach Teilnehmer entweder irgendwo hier im Raum GF ca. 7.45 Uhr oder nach dem Frühstück  ca. 10.00 Uhr in Bad Harzburg, Wanderparkplatz an der B4 gegenüber dem Hotel Seela

Bei Interesse meldet Euch hier.


----------



## Platzhalter (2. August 2007)

Meld


----------



## MasterP (2. August 2007)

ich muss leider mal wieder arbeiten


----------



## toschi (2. August 2007)

Schade, was ist denn mit Todotereno, brauche immer noch eine Fahrgelegenheit .


----------



## todoterreno (3. August 2007)

... lebt noch und kommt mit 
Werd' mich heute Abend mal tel. melden

Bis dann


----------



## Krankerpfleger (3. August 2007)

Platzhalter schrieb:


> Meld



Wann soll ich wo sein?


----------



## toschi (3. August 2007)

8.15 Uhr bei Voets an der Tanke, ich fahr mit todotereno mit , bis morgen


----------



## toschi (17. August 2007)

Morgen Harzrunde.

Traillastige, teilweise verblockte MTB Tour.
In Planung:
Romkerhall, Altenau, Torfhaus, Rabenklippen, Bad Harzburg, Kästehaus, Romkerhall.
Startzeit Romkerhall ca. 10.00 Uhr.
Treffen 9.00 Uhr Araltanke bei Voets in BS an der A395, dort werden auch Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet.
Rückfahrt ca. 18.00 Uhr.

siehe auch LMB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (28. August 2007)

Servus,

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es heute schaffe zur Trainingsrunde zu kommen. Versuche es auf jedenfall. Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, euch viel Spaß.

MfG Holger


----------



## Tourenfahrer (29. August 2007)

Auch Hi.... 

da bin ich tatsächlich mal am Start und niemand da... bin trotzdem gut gefahren.... durch die umliegenden Bäume nicht anspruchsloser geworden..... uihhh uihhhh.....


bis dann irgendwann mal



Gruss Dirk


----------



## toschi (30. August 2007)

Hallo Folks, schönen Gruss vom Reiterhof in Nauders, zur Zeit ist hier eine Bullenhitze und ohne Lichtschutzfaktor 45 geht hier gar nichts, leider haben wir nur LSF20 dabei und müssen deshalb drinnen bleiben. Vielleicht können wir heut aben noch eine kleine Runde drehen .

Also, bis demnächst .


----------



## toschi (20. September 2007)

Harztour am Sonntag

Traillastige, teilweise verblockte MTB Tour.
In Planung:
*Frühstück im Kaffee Peters  *
Radautal, Kaiserweg, Torfhaus, Märchenweg, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Magdeburger Weg, Dammgraben, Altenau, Okerstausee, Riefenbach, Bad Harzburg.
Startzeit Bad Harzburg Wanderparkplatz ca. 10.30 Uhr.
Treffen 8.00 Uhr Araltanke bei Voets in BS an der A395, dort werden auch Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet.
Rückfahrt ca. 18.00 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier


----------



## Krankerpfleger (29. September 2007)

Ab Dienstag 02.10. starten wir wieder um *17.00 Uhr *zur Trainingsrunde, um die natürlichen Lichtquellen noch nutzen zu können. Ihr wisst ja alle, die Geschichte mit dem CO² usw.

Mfg Holger


----------



## toschi (29. September 2007)

Ich werd am 2.10. nicht dabei sein, s'geht noch mal auf einen Kurztrip .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (11. Oktober 2007)

Harztour am Sonntag 14.10.07

Traillastige, teilweise verblockte MTB Tour.

In Planung:
Radautal, Torfhaus, Magdeburger Weg, Dammgraben, Wolfswarte, Magdeburger Weg, Dammgraben, Altenau, Okerstausee, Ahrendsberger Klippen, Ahrendsberger Weg, Bad Harzburg.
Startzeit Bad Harzburg Wanderparkplatz ca. 09.30 Uhr.
Treffen 8.30 Uhr Araltanke bei Voets in BS an der A395, dort werden auch Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet.
Rückfahrt ca. 18.00 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier


----------



## toschi (14. Oktober 2007)

Kuzes Statement zur Tour, super Wetter, super Trails .

Daten gibts hier


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Oktober 2007)

toschi schrieb:


> Kuzes Statement zur Tour, super Wetter, super Trails .
> 
> Daten gibts hier



Ja, die Tour war schön. Und dass, obwohl toschi dabei war. Die Schnitzel und Currywurst Attacken meiner Mitfahrer konnte ich aber erfolgreich abwehren.


----------



## toschi (17. Oktober 2007)

Harztour am Samstag 20.10.07

Traillastige, teilweise verblockte MTB Tour.

In Planung:
Goslar-Okertal, Schalke, Bocksberg, BikePark Hahnenklee, Zellerfeld, Polsterhai-Polstertal, Altenau, Ahrensberger Trail, Kästeklippen, Goslar-Okertal.
Startzeit Goslar-Okertal, B498/Okertal Parkplatz Ortsausgang ca. 09.30 Uhr.
Treffen 8.30 Uhr Araltanke bei Voets in BS an der A395, dort werden auch Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet.
Rückfahrt ca. 18.00 Uhr.

Anmeldung hier

Das müssen wir im Auge behalten


----------



## chick (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
schade, Samstag geht bei mir nicht. Hab grad mit Wolle telefoniert, der kann auch nicht.

Gruß,
C.


----------



## Thalor (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann leider auch wieder nicht mit.  





... sei Dank!


----------



## toschi (18. Oktober 2007)

Macht nix, vielleicht fahren wir ja am Sonntag noch mal, ich will die Gegend mal ein bischen abfahren und sehen wo schöne Trails sind. Es wird hin und wieder etwas neues eingebaut und so etwas geht auch gut alleine oder zu zweit  .
Hab mal via Top50 ein Tourbook geschrieben, mal sehen wie es sich danach fahren lässt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (18. Oktober 2007)

Thalor schrieb:


> Ich kann leider auch wieder nicht mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Erweckt ein wenig  den Eindruck als wärest Du sauer auf die Jungs von doppel S. 

SS steht natürlich für Specialized Stumpjumper.


----------



## toschi (30. Oktober 2007)

Da ich heut leider nicht an der Runde teilnehmen konnte und ich schon mehrer Anfragen bekommen habe wann wir die Runde immer starten appelier ich noch mal es hier kund zu tun wer zur genannten Zeit fährt.


----------



## Krankerpfleger (1. November 2007)

Da seit Mitte September die Dienstagsrunde meistens von einem oder höchstens zwei Fahrern bestritten wurde, obwohl ich jeden Dienstag den ich gefahren bin als Last-Minute Biking reingestellt habe. Habe ich jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung und den schlechteren Sichtverhältnissen mal darauf verzichtet.
Gelobe aber Besserung !!!  

Nächsten Dienstag wird gefahren, mit viel Licht. Abfahrt ist 17.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Wolfburgerstr. / Isenbüttlerweg.

MfG Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (1. November 2007)

Jetzt ist es eh dunkel und die Zeit von 17.30 Uhr wie im Eingangspost sollten wir belassen, mir passt es jedenfalls besser, spricht Deinerseits etwas dagegen?


----------



## Krankerpfleger (4. November 2007)

Gerne, mir passt das von der Arbeit her auch besser. Aslo, ab jetzt wieder 17.30 Uhr.

MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (6. November 2007)

Hab heute keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht, daher praucht Ihr nicht mit mir rechnen. 
Mir reicht der Heimweg von Wolfsburg  .


----------



## trimanne64 (13. November 2007)

Hallo

Wollte mal anfragen ob heute bei dem Wetter jemand fährt.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## toschi (13. November 2007)

Krankerpfleger lässt sich heute mal selber pflegen und ich bin Lusche und fahre heute nicht, mein Dienstweg reicht mir bei dem Schei$$wetter


----------



## MasterP (8. Dezember 2007)

so wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, und sagen das es mir wieder gut geht.


----------



## Krankerpfleger (16. Dezember 2007)

Servus alle miteinander, meine Nase ist wieder verheilt und ich hoffe das ich ab jetzt wieder Sport machen kann. Luft bekomme ich zumindestens schon.

Also, wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Dienstag den 18.12. um 17.30 Uhr aus?

Ich habe Bock und fahre!

MfG Holger


----------



## Krankerpfleger (12. Januar 2008)

Wollte mal fragen wie das allgemeine Interesse ist, nächste Woche mal zu fahren. Wenn niemand Lust hat würde ich alleine ne Runde biken. Dann brauch ich nicht erst zum Treffpunkt kommen um dann doch keinen zu treffen.
Würde mich freuen.

MfG Holger


----------



## Manic_Harzer (21. Januar 2008)

Moin moin

Ich wollte mal fragen wo Ihr euch genau in Gifhorn trefft?
WOB-Straße sagt mir zwar was, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo genau die ist!
Ich komme gebürtig auch aus GF aber ich bin leider nicht mehr so oft dort.
Gelegentlich bin ich in schönewörde und da habe ich mir gedacht könnte ich ja mal vorbeischauen.
also wenn ihr mir anhaltspunkte geben könntet wie z.b mühlenmuseum, jägerho oder ähnliches dann könnte ich mich sicher durchwuseln.

Grüße Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampa_Nolo (22. Januar 2008)

@Manic_Harzer
Wenn Du von Winkel kommend den Eysselheideweg durchbrizt Richtung Osttangente, dann kommt links ca. Mitte der Isenbütteler Weg und rechts nen Parkplatz.
Da muss es sein.

Kampa Nolo (Hillerser aus Leidenschaft)


----------



## Tourenfahrer (26. Januar 2008)

Man könnte auch sagen: von Schönewörde kommend geradeaus auf die K114, nach vielleicht 5 km rechts in die Wolfsburger Strasse. Etwa in der Strassenmitte ist links der Treffpunkt. Mom. aber besser Deine Ankunft anmelden. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Manic_Harzer (16. April 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder in Forum meiner Geburtsstädte melden.
Ich kann euch jetzt genau sagen, dass ich Anfang Mai mal wieder in der Heimat bin.
Ich hatte vor, Diensttag den 6. Mai mal mit euch ne Runde zu drehen.
Sicher könnt ihr mir noch nicht sagen, qwer dann da ist.
Aber vielleicht kann mir ja mal wer seine HAndy-Nr. per PM schicken, dass ich mich dann mal melden kann.

Grüße aus dem Harz

MfG Sören


----------



## toschi (20. April 2008)

Frohes Neues 

Am Di. den 22.04.08 gibts eine Trainingsrunde, Treffpunkt seht Ihr hier.

Termin und nähere Infos stehen im LMB.

Gruss toschi


----------



## Grußendorf (21. April 2008)

Hallo

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, bin in Hannover auf der Messe.
Aber nächste Woche hoffe ich dabei sein zu können.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Manic_Harzer (21. April 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Ich würde sagen, ich melde mich dann nochmal telefonisch,
ob es auch wirklich angeht.

Wäre mal echt genial, in meiner alten Heidjer Heimat ne Runde zu biken.

Dann viel Spaß morgen.

Ich brauche erstmal noch einen Tag PAuse habe gestern 62km und 1000hm gerissen.
In Bad Salzdetfurth- Sollte der ein oder andere von euch kennen.

Ist quasi bei mir vor der haustür -12km

Machts gut!

Grüße Sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (22. April 2008)

Bin leider gerade Gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen, hoffe das sich das bis zur nächsten Woche reguliert. Heute werde ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht kommen können. Also euch viel Spaß heute, bis zum 29.04.

MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (22. April 2008)

Jo, ich mach mich jetzt heim, merke auch ganz schön die Birkenpollen aber mal sehen, irgendwie wirds schon gehen, fahren wir halt etwas laaaaangsamer  .

Gruss toschi


----------



## MasterP (22. April 2008)

ab nächster woche bin ich auch wieder dabei. dann sind endlich die merkwürdigen schichten vorbei


----------



## Krankerpfleger (24. April 2008)

Wie ist die Strecke, gut zu fahren oder sehr vom Harvester zerstört? Waren Anfang des Jahres dabei den ganzen Wald zu roden und nebenbei noch umzugraben, gerade am Heidesee.


----------



## toschi (24. April 2008)

Bis auf die Stelle kurz vor der Bachquerung gings ganz gut, dort ist ne Riesenpfütze durch die keiner fahren kann, die dicken Spuren vom Harvester kann man ganz gut umfahren, es sah so aus als würde ein großer Teil der Trails zwischen Heuhotel und Heidesee ganzjährig genutzt, es ist jedenfalls eine Umfahrung möglich.
Die kleine Allerbrücke ist immer noch gesperrt und wird wohl auch gesperrt bleiben, macht auf mich den Eindruck als hätten sie die wegen Einsturzgefahr stillgelegt, völlig vernagelt das Ding. Die Allerkanalbrücke kann man ja auf dem Eisenträger passieren, glaube das wird auch nicht mehr lange dauern bis sie wieder freigegeben wird.
Ich bin die Strecke am Montag abgefahren um zu schauen was geht, am Dienstag hat sich entgegen der Eintragung in LMB keiner blicken lassen und ich bin eine andere Runde gefahren.
Ah, am Waldsee ist noch ein kleine Abschnitt der völlig gerodet ist.

Wenn ich dagegen in anderen Threads von Trailsperrungen und Einriss lese mit der Begründung das das Wild seine Ruhe braucht und die Biker Bodenerrosionen hervorrufen kann ich nur noch lachen. Die Wälder sind voll von Leuten die priv. vor oder nach der Arbeit ihren Holzeinschlag machen und wild mit ihren Kettensägen hantieren bis spät am Abend. Aber so ist das nun mal mit der Wirtschaft, wenns Kohle bringt müssen sich auch die Ruhe- und Schonzeiten vom Wild hinten anstellen. Ist ja überall so also warum sollte es bei uns anders sein.

Gruss toschi


----------



## Krankerpfleger (12. Mai 2008)

Muss mich für morgen und für nächste Woche leider ausklinken. Bin also erst am Di. den 27.5. erst wieder dabei. Euch aber viel Spaß und fahrt vorsichtig.

MfG Holger


----------



## DerAutonome (8. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen,
zieht ihr eure Runde noch durch? Wenn ja würd ich mal
Dienstag rumkommen


----------



## toschi (9. Juni 2008)

DerAutonome schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> zieht ihr eure Runde noch durch? Wenn ja würd ich mal
> Dienstag rumkommen


Achte aufs LMB .


----------



## Krankerpfleger (17. Juni 2008)

Da sich heute niemand beim Last Minute Biking eingetragen hat, werde ich ne andere Runde drehen. Also, bis nächste Woche.
MfG Holger


----------



## BontyRaceOR (17. Juni 2008)

Ihr feigen Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (17. Juni 2008)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Da sich heute niemand beim Last Minute Biking eingetragen hat, werde ich ne andere Runde drehen. Also, bis nächste Woche.
> MfG Holger


Ich war da um 17.30 Uhr, hatte keine Zeit (vergessen) mich einzutragen


----------



## Krankerpfleger (18. Juni 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich war da um 17.30 Uhr, hatte keine Zeit (vergessen) mich einzutragen



Schade, ich bin in die Felder und Wälder westlich und nördlich von Gifhorn gefahren. Aber was hilft es über verschüttetet Milch zu klagen, sehen uns nächsten Dienstag. 

MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (27. Juni 2008)

So, ich habe mal nach dem Wetter geschaut, sieht für Samstag eher bescheiden aus, mein Vorschlag wäre daher der Sonntag für eine Harztour. Da haben ich auch schon eine Meldung, will noch jemand mit?

Gruss toschi


----------



## Thalor (27. Juni 2008)

Immer doch (anständiges Wetter vorausgesetzt  )


----------



## Krankerpfleger (27. Juni 2008)

Schade das das Wetter für Sa. nicht mitspielt. Habe nur Sa. sicher Zeit, wenn ich So. doch mitkommen sollte, dann nur ganz spontan. Melde mich dann aber nochmal über Handy. Euch viel Spaß.
MfG Holger


----------



## toschi (27. Juni 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Immer doch (anständiges Wetter vorausgesetzt  )


Ich würd Dich mitnehmen ab Voetz, das Ziel kannst Du nämlich nicht mit dem Zug erreichen 
Lege noch einen Track an 

Gruss toschi


----------



## Thalor (27. Juni 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich würd Dich mitnehmen ab Voetz, das Ziel kannst Du nämlich nicht mit dem Zug erreichen


Mist!
Das war bestimmt der dezente Hinweis, dass die Fahrt diesmal nicht gratis ist...  

Welches Zielgebiet steht denn auf dem Plan?


----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Mist!
> Das war bestimmt der dezente Hinweis, dass die Fahrt diesmal nicht gratis ist...
> 
> Welches Zielgebiet steht denn auf dem Plan?


Erikabrücke , es wird Dich aber nicht ruinieren


----------



## Thalor (28. Juni 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> es wird Dich aber nicht ruinieren


Nee, wenn ich mir den Kuchen verkneife wirds schon gehen! 

Abfahrtszeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (28. Juni 2008)

neune bei Voetz, hier der Track


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. Juli 2008)

War eine klasse Tour diesen Dienstag!
Wo geht es nächsten Di hin?


----------



## toschi (3. Juli 2008)

samstach gehts erstmal in den harz


----------



## BontyRaceOR (7. Juli 2008)

So habe mich mal im LMB eingetragen, hoffe das ich mit meinem Singlespeed Inbred hinterher komme^^


----------



## toschi (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir ne Wetterlücke finden bin ich dabei...
soll ja abends wieder aufklaren


----------



## Muecke2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe gesehen, dass sich ein paar Biker dienstags zum Biken treffen.
Ist der Termin dienstags ab 17h noch aktuell oder gibt es einen anderen?

Wie komme ich denn am schnellsten zu eurem Treffpunkt von Isenbüttel aus?

Gruss
Muecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (11. Juli 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gesehen, dass sich ein paar Biker dienstags zum Biken treffen.
> Ist der Termin dienstags ab 17h noch aktuell oder gibt es einen anderen?
> ...



Richtung Raiffeisenkreuzung fahren, dann links abbiegen auf die K114.
Bis zur Kreuzung Wolfsburger Strasse fahren und wieder links abbiegen.
Irgendwann kommt dann zwischen Autohaus Kühl und K114 ein Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.
Nach weiteren 15m haben Sie dann ihr Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Muecke2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Perfekt, danke dir!

Werdet ihr denn Dienstag wieder loslegen?
Um wieviel Uhr denn genau?
Bis 17:30 kann ich es auch schaffen, bin vorher noch in WOB arbeiten!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (12. Juli 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Perfekt, danke dir!
> 
> Werdet ihr denn Dienstag wieder loslegen?
> Um wieviel Uhr denn genau?
> Bis 17:30 kann ich es auch schaffen, bin vorher noch in WOB arbeiten!




Ich werde auf jeden Fall am DI wieder am Start sein, es sei denn es regnet sehr stark. Werde aber nur mit dem Singlespeed da sein. Eine Woche vor der Transalp möchte ich keinen Defekt an meinem Stevens Hardtail riskieren.


----------



## Simmel (12. Juli 2008)

Du fährst die Tranalp Challenge? Da wünsche ich dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß.


----------



## Krankerpfleger (12. Juli 2008)

Fahren jeden Dienstag um 17.30 Uhr los. Es steht auch immer im LMB. Nur diese Woche  werden Toschi und Ich nicht am Start sein. Wer sonst kommt oder nicht kommt kann ich nicht sagen. Also euch ne schöne Runde und wir sehen uns am Dienstag den 22.07.

MfG Holger


----------



## Muecke2000 (13. Juli 2008)

> LMB



Was ist denn LMB ???
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Krankerpfleger (13. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Welt der Abkürzungen, Sorry! 
LMB steht für Last Minute Biking.


----------



## Muecke2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Krankerpfleger schrieb:


> Das ist die Welt der Abkürzungen, Sorry!
> LMB steht für Last Minute Biking.



Aja, und wo finde ich das??? Gibt es da einen Thread zu?


----------



## Thalor (13. Juli 2008)

Falls du den Internet Explorer nutzt:
Drück ma Ctrl-F und gib "Last Minute Biking" ein, dann Return drücken... vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/index.php

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muecke2000 (14. Juli 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/index.php
> 
> moin moin



ja, danke ich hatte dann gefunden!


----------



## BontyRaceOR (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6796

Start 16:00

Gefahren wird bei Regen wie auch bei Schnee


----------



## Muecke2000 (14. Juli 2008)

Sorry, 16h ist leider 1,5h zu früh! Bis 16h muss ich leider min. arbeiten.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (14. Juli 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, 16h ist leider 1,5h zu früh! Bis 16h muss ich leider min. arbeiten.




Ok ändere ich auf 17:30


----------



## Muecke2000 (14. Juli 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Ok ändere ich auf 17:30




Ok, ich werde mich eilen, daß ich schnell aus der Besprechung rauskomme und pünktlich bin.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (15. Juli 2008)

Wer mitfahren möchte, bitte auch im LMB eintragen!

Gilt auch für dich Markus^^


----------



## DerAutonome (15. Juli 2008)

Bin heute nicht dabei, sorry!
Muss noch an meinem Schätzchen schrauben ansonsten euch allen viel Spaß


----------



## Muecke2000 (15. Juli 2008)

Na, das war ja heute ne dolle Runde! 
3 Mann die vorne Weg jagen ohne mal nach hinten zu gucken, ob der Hintermann noch dran ist, weil er vielleicht den Weg nicht kennt.
Eine Bremsspur konnte ich entdecken, danach ein kleiner Parkplatz und eine Teerstraße, die nach WOB und zum Tankumsee führte. Bin ein paar Mal rauf und runter gefahren, aber keiner war zu sehen. Dann nochmals zurück in den Wald wo ich die Spuren verloren hatte, aber auch da war niemand mehr.

Jungs, ihr müßt vielleicht auch mal nach hinten gucken. War sehr entäuschend heute.
Naja, bin dann wieder alleine meine Runde gefahren!!


----------



## Edith L. (16. Juli 2008)

Ein arg schändliches Verhalten! 

Selbst die Bösen aus Braunschweig sorgen bei der heisigen MR dafür das die vollständige Armada wieder sicher in den Hafen geleitet wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todoterreno (16. Juli 2008)

@Muecke
RaD hat die Strecke zurückgespäht und wir haben gewartet. Die Teerstraße war wohl ein Stück zu weit. Wo es davor rechts geht, dürfen wir dir hoffentlich das nächste Mal zeigen ;-)


----------



## Muecke2000 (16. Juli 2008)

todoterreno schrieb:


> @Muecke
> RaD hat die Strecke zurückgespäht und wir haben gewartet. Die Teerstraße war wohl ein Stück zu weit. Wo es davor rechts geht, dürfen wir dir hoffentlich das nächste Mal zeigen ;-)


ich bin da bald 10min auf und ab gefahren und habe niemanden erspähen können!

naja, kann nur besser werden!


----------



## FlatterAugust (16. Juli 2008)

Muecke2000 schrieb:


> naja, kann nur besser werden!



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (17. Juli 2008)

Ich bin extra mit meinem Singlespeed (32:16) recht weit hinten gefahren. Hättest einfach mal schreien sollen das ich langsamer fahren soll!


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juli 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Ich bin extra mit meinem Singlespeed (32:16) recht weit hinten gefahren. Hättest einfach mal schreien sollen das ich langsamer fahren soll!





Schon vergessen? Als du vor einer Weile im Elm warst. Wie laut hättest du da wohl schreien können?


----------



## Simmel (17. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krankerpfleger (7. Oktober 2008)

Fahren ab heute um *17.00 Uhr* los. Um die natürlichen Lichtquellen noch nutzen zu können. 
Bis nachher, hoffe ihr kommt.


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich kränkel leider etwas rum und werd mir die Runde heute sparen, bin froh wenn ich morgen wieder auf die Beine komme...


----------



## todoterreno (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bin erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.
Ansonsten schöne Fahrt und/oder gute Besserung


----------



## BontyRaceOR (20. Oktober 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ich kränkel leider etwas rum und werd mir die Runde heute sparen, bin froh wenn ich morgen wieder auf die Beine komme...



Schon wieder ein neues Bike? Oder Zweitrad?


----------



## toschi (20. Oktober 2008)

Rad mit zwei Rädern...

Bedingt durch die Vorhersagen fürs morgige Wetter werd ich adhock entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht, hab keine Lust auf ein Rückfall 

Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Krankerpfleger (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin heute nicht am Start, muss mit meinem Auto in die Werkstatt. Und das dürfte den Tag in Anspruch nehmen. Da das Wetter sehr gut aussieht, fällt mir die Entscheidung schwer, aber ich muss diesen Monat noch zum TÜV.
Falls ihr fahren solltet, viel Spaß.

MfG Holger


----------



## BontyRaceOR (25. Oktober 2008)

---Wichtige Meldung---

Heute ab 20:00 auslaufen zu einem Nightride. Ziel Libellenweg. Treffpunkt Kreuzung Sport 2000 (Fallersleben).
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7352

---Ende der Meldung---


----------



## Burn-y (26. Oktober 2008)

Tach!

Sacht ma, gibt es in Gifhorn auch noch andere Biker die mit nem Spaten losfahren?
Wir sind nicht so die Touren-Typen (Dazu sind unsere Rahmen einfach zu klein..), würden uns aber freuen, wenn noch ein paar andere Biker mal über unsere "Gebilde" im Wald fliegen würden...

Habe keinen entsprechenden Threat gefunden...oder muß ich sowas mal erstellen??

Gruß

Benny


----------



## BontyRaceOR (3. November 2008)

Spaten? Brauch ich nur in BS


----------



## Krankerpfleger (7. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich mal wieder ein Dienstag an dem ich nicht arbeiten muss. Also am 09.12. um 18.00 Uhr bekannter Treffpunkt.

MfG Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (8. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus mit Morgen, melde mich noch mal per sms. Hast Du ne neue Lampe?


----------



## Krankerpfleger (8. Dezember 2008)

Habe mir wie geplant eine selber gebaut. 35W Halogen Strahler. Der Akku ist auf zwei Std. ausgelegt, mal schauen was der morgen angibt. Habe jetzt aber auch ein zwei Kilo Akku im Rucksack. Aber dafür kein Wackelkontakt und kein zu kurzes Kabel wie bei meiner alten Mirage. Bin sehr gespannt auf morgen, können auch später fahren wenn dir das besser passt.


----------



## BontyRaceOR (14. Januar 2009)

Die erste 2009er Runde mal diesen Samstag angehen? 3-4h?


----------



## toschi (14. Januar 2009)

Für die erste Runde 2009 bist Du nen bisschen spät, im Moment lassen die Wege kein sicheres fahren zu.
Wenn bis Samstag wieder genug Frost und das Eis auf dem See dick genug ist geh ich lieber Kringel machen als Kopf und Kragen auf dem Trail zu riskieren.


----------



## toschi (17. März 2009)

Die Sonne lacht, ich muss raus, starte um 16.00 Uhr richtung Treffpunkt und bin 16.30 Uhr dort, wer mitwill kann sich einklinken...

Gruss toschi


----------



## todoterreno (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
noch einmal schlafen und Morgen die Dienstagrunde?


----------



## Krankerpfleger (8. April 2009)

So, nun haben sich die Umzugsprobleme aufgelöst. Habe endlich wieder Kontakt zur Bikewelt. Also ich bin nächsten Dienstag um 17.00 Uhr (?) am Startpunkt. Bis dahin ist meine Fingerkuppe auch wieder angewachsen.
Also, bis zum Dienstag.


----------



## Brudertack (9. April 2010)

Wollen wir den thread mal wieder anheitzen ;D Ich komme auch aus dem Landkreis Gf 
und bin auch auf der suche nach kollegen die doch eher die härtere art des mountainbikens bevorzugen ;D 
lg Jonas


----------



## Kampfkroete (18. September 2010)

Gibt es die Trainingsrunde nun noch?
Oder hat sich die aufgelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oggi (7. Februar 2011)

Die Frage stell ich mir auch, würde gerne mal in ner kleinen Gruppe radeln, als immer nur alleine.


----------



## Burn-y (8. Februar 2011)

Hey Oggi,
schau doch mal bei www.freeekshop.de rein! Da treffen sich ein paar Biker aus GF und Umgebung. Von Sonntags-Tour bis Downhill ist dort alles dabei..

Gruß

Benny


----------



## D-G-xs (5. August 2013)

Hmmm der letzte Eintrag ist hier schon lange her.......gibt es hier noch jemanden ?


----------



## toschi (6. August 2013)

Hey, ich wette alle sind noch da, allerdings waren die Bemühungen die Dienstagsrunde aufrecht zu halten leider vergebens. Zum Schluß gab es nur noch zwei People die regelmäßig gefahren sind, ist jetzt auch leider aus verschiedenen Gründen eingeschlafen. Das heisst aber nicht das Dienstag nicht mehr gefahren werden darf. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, eine schöne Runde werdet Ihr schon finden.
Ich hab mich einer anderen Gruppe angeschlossen, wir fahren Dienstags oft im Elm.

Gruss toschi


----------



## D-G-xs (6. August 2013)

Oh das ja schade. ... ich werde dann mal weiter suchen. Es ist echt schwer hier im Kreis


----------



## duke209 (6. August 2013)

toschi schrieb:


> Hey, ich wette alle sind noch da, allerdings waren die Bemühungen die Dienstagsrunde aufrecht zu halten leider vergebens. Zum Schluß gab es nur noch zwei People die regelmäßig gefahren sind, ist jetzt auch leider aus verschiedenen Gründen eingeschlafen. Das heisst aber nicht das Dienstag nicht mehr gefahren werden darf. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand, eine schöne Runde werdet Ihr schon finden.
> Ich hab mich einer anderen Gruppe angeschlossen, wir fahren Dienstags oft im Elm.
> 
> Gruss toschi



Wo treffet ihr euch bzgl. Elm ? Wäre ggf. auch mal was für mich unter der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

